# The Juggernaut squats 501x20



## ToolSteel (Apr 19, 2016)

Just because he can


https://instagram.com/p/BEXhV1dHBba/


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 19, 2016)

Strong ass dude


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 19, 2016)

This guy just pulled a pr DL (8xx) a few weeks ago in a meet he entered on a couple days notice. Wasn't even training for it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 19, 2016)

Looked like he coulda done 5 more.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 19, 2016)

****ing horse


----------



## snake (Apr 19, 2016)

X can vouch for this; the pain is intense! Just try 1/2 of your max for 20 and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 19, 2016)

What a beast


----------



## bigdog (Apr 19, 2016)

I saw this and said the same thing! he looked like he could have done 5 or more! manbeast for sure!


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 19, 2016)

My quads are burning watching that video.  Strong dude.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 19, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Just because he can
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BEXhV1dHBba/



Animal.....looks like he's not even trying hard


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 19, 2016)

I just saw this ...............dude always walks into shit and hits incredible amounts of weight.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 19, 2016)

Jesse norris was gonna go for 20 reps with 500 under one minutes time. 198 pound dude smashing 500 for 20 in under one minute. Fukking nuts.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Jesse norris was gonna go for 20 reps with 500 under one minutes time. 198 pound dude smashing 500 for 20 in under one minute. Fukking nuts.


You mean the natty prodigy?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 20, 2016)

I bet he shaved his face the day before, a real beast !


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You mean the natty prodigy?



That's what everyone says who's jealous of him.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's what everyone says who's jealous of him.



Lol. Do I admire his numbers, yes. Am I jealous of him as a person, **** no. If he'd just keep his cock holster shut like most every other top ipf "natty" than I'd have no issue.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Lol. Do I admire his numbers, yes. Am I jealous of him as a person, **** no. If he'd just keep his cock holster shut like most every other top ipf "natty" than I'd have no issue.



Lol. Why what'd he do? He passes the urine tests bro. He's gotta be natty. Lol. 

Yeah I don't even listen to the natty vs non natty shit. The kids a god damn horse. He trains harder than anyone Ive seen. Anyoneeee. Even if he does take shit he never gets over like 205 pounds which is crazy. The strength he has for always being around that weight is in heard of. I can't imagine if he bulked up to like 225 then did a water cut before a meet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 20, 2016)

Tne, epi, halo. 

Yes he is a damn hoss regardless.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (Apr 20, 2016)

Incredible lift, made that look way too easy


----------



## saltylifter (May 14, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol. Why what'd he do? He passes the urine tests bro. He's gotta be natty. Lol.
> 
> Yeah I don't even listen to the natty vs non natty shit. The kids a god damn horse. He trains harder than anyone Ive seen. Anyoneeee. Even if he does take shit he never gets over like 205 pounds which is crazy. The strength he has for always being around that weight is in heard of. I can't imagine if he bulked up to like 225 then did a water cut before a meet.



I hate when people do the same and compare natty and non natty.
If he wasn't using he couldn't do that. Ya mother ****er and u will never be able to do half the shit he does case your worried about him more then yourself 
I don't care who u are
If u have the heart and passion for it u will be a beast regardless.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 14, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I hate when people do the same and compare natty and non natty.
> If he wasn't using he couldn't do that. Ya mother ****er and u will never be able to do half the shit he does case your worried about him more then yourself
> I don't care who u are
> If u have the heart and passion for it u will be a beast regardless.



Soo... You think he's clean?

Fukk outta hurr


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 14, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Soo... You think he's clean?
> 
> Fukk outta hurr



I think his point was, he doesn't care if he's natty or not. Dude is a passionate beast, that's all that matters.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 14, 2016)

SoCalMk6GTI said:


> I think his point was, he doesn't care if he's natty or not. Dude is a passionate beast, that's all that matters.



That's pretty much the same thing I was saying, from a lifting standpoint. 
It just gets annoying.


----------



## saltylifter (May 29, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Soo... You think he's clean?
> 
> Fukk outta hurr



Puts in the time and effort. I don't care much if he is natural or on gear. He is a beast regardless. In order to get numbers like that u have to dedicate everything to it. 
I give people respect regardless 
I know what it takes to get those numbers.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 30, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Puts in the time and effort. I don't care much if he is natural or on gear. He is a beast regardless. In order to get numbers like that u have to dedicate everything to it.
> I give people respect regardless
> I know what it takes to get those numbers.



Thanks for not answering the question


----------

